

Android Market Publisher Console Now Comes With Stats - metageek
http://kerebus.com/2011/03/android-market-publisher-console-now-comes-with-stats/

======
metageek
From the author of My Year as an Amateur Android Game Developer, which came
across earlier today [1]. I was startled to see that over 40% of my users were
Spanish-speaking (Spanish-speaking users make up only about 3% of all Android
Market users). I added the Spanish translation more or less on a whim; I
suppose it let me compete in a more narrow market.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2368077>

